# Kayla goes fishing



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Kayla finally got time in her busy schedule to make a fishing trip.
She fished for bluegills during the day and used some for bait to get a channel cat.










Her trip was going fine but then her fun doubled when she was joined by Kelby. Me and Mmagis suggested they not build sandcastles on top of Abu reels  










Kayla got her biggest channel late at night and didn't feel like posing for pictures.










This fish was 11 pounds before the gravel was added  
It ate a live bluegill as big as we could catch.

I found out that due to her busy schedule she will be unable to accompany me on any more trips this year. We discussed the possibility of her not becoming involved in so many ativities that it interfered with fishing.

She was proud that her training included operation of the little boats tiller steering.










Maybe this winter she will have classes on reel repair


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice pics Robby and as always a nice story to go along with them. 

I have three boys that I take out whenever I can. Most of our fishing is from on my boat and after hearing about the sandcastles I may keep it that way. I can only imagine the trouble mine could get in to if they had more room to roam.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like the biggest fish to hit shore so for this year. You better keep her close by you side, luck is always the welcome tool of any fisherman. The funny thing is that the kids and women seem to harbor most of that luck  !

Those dang channels sure seem to be feasting right now. I hit the water tuesday night and had to wrestle some myself. The problem here is that I am still trying to coax there larger cousins into coming out to play  

Rob


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I found out that due to her busy schedule she will be unable to accompany me on any more trips this year


 the captain gets out one time,and has to pick the weekend i'm laid up  
well,at least i won't have to worry about walking the plank now  

ps..............i noticed you cleaned the boat out so YOU had a place to sit  
looks a lot more comfortable(and safe)than the bow


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pics man. It's like we're watching that girl grow up, I've been a fan of your fish pics forever


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I know how you feel i am the lukiest guy on earth when i can spend time fishing or hunting with my 2 sons so robby enjoy i believe you will have many memories we can both share when were all grown up. maybe over a cold cokiecola


----------

